# 'We will kill them': Russia on foreign fighters in Chechnya



## Lyle (Jul 14, 2007)

Oldy, but goody, a warning to foreign terrorists who want to come to Russia.  Link also includes video.  

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2004/11/14/chehnya041114.html


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 14, 2007)

That's how we need to be.


----------

